# Tarmac / Dogma F8 / BMC tmr01



## bakarax (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been reading this forum for a bit and find it really useful. I have seen a bunch of threads about tarmac vs anything and the answer is generally to go for a test ride and see what feels better. I am on the market for a new bike which would be a massive upgrade from what i currently ride (roubaix elite apex). Here is the twist... i cannot test ride the dogma f8 nor the bmc TMR01 (there is only 1 dealer selling those in the NYC area and they don't do test rides...). I can only test ride the tarmac s-works. Given all those bikes are around 10k i don't think i can really make a bad decision anyway but 'id still be interested to hear what people have to say since this is a bike i will keep for many years.

So, money aside, what would you choose between tarmac s-works 2015, dogma f8 and TMR01? Assume same group set (dura-ace di2) and wheels (probably enve 3.4) for all. I mostly ride on flats with small hills and occasionally ride big hills in mountains. I am light (150 pounds) and like to ride aggressively, generally going for 25m to 50m rides and sometimes to 100m. Im leaning towards the pinarello at the moment as i really like the way it looks and is more "unique" than the tarmac. 

Also, would anybody know where i could order this s-works tarmac frame set: Specialized Bicycle Components. I am looking at the s-build lean. I can't find it anywhere... I don't like the way the tarmac disc bike looks like (all black is just boring) but love this frame. 

Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Given your listed criteria and terrain I personally would lean heavily towards the BMC. I would suggest 6/7's instead of 3/4's. Hard to vote against an F8 though. Shame you can't ride either of those two, I would be you'd be hooked, just not sure on which one.

The BMC, in my opinion, is a far more technical bike. If you do your own mechanic work you will find it a bit of a bear. And not having one around is strange and kind of a bummer. The F8 is just a cookie cutter standard monocoque frame so it'll be easy to do anything to.

And any specialized dealer should be able to order you anything the company has in stock in the country.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

To order an S-Works frame my guess is you would have to go to a specialized bike shop and have them order it for you. I think that frame just popped up on the specialized site so I have no idea if the shops are able to get it yet. 

I can't be much help with the rest of that as I've only been on a tarmac once about a year ago. It was my first time riding a road bike for more than a spin around the drive way but I can't really remember how it was. It was a pretty low end model too so it probably wouldn't be much help in this situation either. 

On looks alone I would say the dogma f8. With the TMR01 being an aero bike, have you considered a venge at all? I have only been on a road bike for a year, and I really love my venge. If you can test ride the tarmac they are likely to have a venge you can try as well. That at least gives you something else to compare the tarmac to.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

With no ability to ride them, I'd pick the BMC. I see s-works tarmacs regularly. I see Pinarellos somewhat less regularly. I rarely ever see BMC. Purely on the having a different bike than everyone else, I'd pick the BMC. 

With that, I now ride a venge. So, I could be full of it too.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm on a Tarmac, and you can't go wrong there, the performance is by any reasonable standard flawless. I do think much of the talk about differences between bikes are overblown, though, and the good ones aren't far apart on most characteristics that matter, barring a few with more pronounced flaws like the handling of the 1st gen cervelo s5.
Personally find the look of that BMC really really intriguing … by all means if you dig it, it couldn't be a bad choice. The F8 also is a pretty bike, albeit in a more conventional way, and after riding other pinarellos have begun to think they are heavy on marketing and light on engineering. Just my two cents, others -- many of them more knowledgeable than me, others clearly unable to think past the price surely equating to high value -- clearly think they are the best thing ever.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Where are you looking? I'm in NJ and know of at least 2 shops that will let you test ride the Pina and the BMC... 

Strictly bicycles in Fort Lee carries Pina and they should let you test ride... at least my friends test rode Venges and Cervelos there.. i don't see why they wouldn't let you test ride a Pina, unless they don't have it. Piedmont Bikes in Piedmont, NY just over the GWB carries BMC, 2 of my buddies bought TMR01's there and both test rode them. 

In terms of which is right for you... that's hard to say, they're all great bikes, but realize they aren't all suited to the same thing... The Tarmac and Pina are all around bikes... light weight, good climber's etc. The BMC is an aero bike.. so it might be a touch heavier, but it'l be faster if you like descending at speed and really cranking hard. 

Regarding the S-Build bikes... those literally just got announced on Specialized's website today. S-Build is a more personalized build experience, where you spec out specifics for a complete build (I think)... Have you looked just at an SWorks frame set though, there are plenty of color options other than black.... and Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee has a lot of the limited edition ones in Stock, including the Nibali TDF bike.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

are the S-Build bikes just framessets in different colors or am I missing something. 

and fwiw, finally got my frame last week (the blacked out version)... took over four months to get here. ymmv


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

No way I would drop that kind of $ and pick a bike with no test ride. If you really can't try them in NYC come down t DC. Freshbikes has a few F8s built up and ready to ride. they also have a GREAT fitter


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

For that kind of cash I would probably want a test ride too, at least on that type of frame if not the exact model.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

RoadEye said:


> are the S-Build bikes just framessets in different colors or am I missing something.


Yes and no... the actual frame is not any different, but the colors and graphics are different. Prior to S-Build, if you wanted an SWorks Tarmac you had 2 choices, buy complete which only came in 2 colors.. or buy a frame set, which came in many colors but then left you to build/spec it all out yourself. With S-Build... you go through the process picking out a complete bike, but with the flexibility of choosing different frame colors, etc... To the vast majority of people, it doesn't make much difference, but to certain type of person, it allows for a personalized experience picking out a complete bike built exactly for you, in colors that are simply available any other way. It builds another level of exclusivity into the brand.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I own a sworks and a F8. F8 is a way better bike in every way. I would say go pinarello


----------



## bakarax (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks all for your help. I really appreciate it. I was going to order the dogma f8 because i thought it was better looking than the tarmac and more versatile than the bmc. But i went for a Retul fit and it turns out it would have required too many spacers and would really look not that good... which had me look at other bikes. In the end i took the Parlee ESX which apparently is a perfect fit for me. I will get the bike in about 1 month and will post a pic, I'm really excited about it. I know a lot of people find it not so good looking, which is another thing that i like about it... it is very polarizing and i find it very good looking myself. Not to mention I've never seen 1 on the road!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well done.
Props for getting a frame that fits you best.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have always been a parlee fan but I would ride both and get the one you like better. fit can change and I would go with the F8 if it felt better than the Parlee, and not worry about spacers or anything else. the bars on my dogma are lower sand farther out than they were when I first got it. Maybe you did ride both?


----------

